

Optimizing “Send More Money” in Racket - gus_massa
http://gus-massa.blogspot.com/2015/06/optimizing-send-more-money-in-racket.html

======
TheLoneWolfling
Tangential:

It would be interesting to have a progamming language where you could specify
multiple equivalent pieces of code, and have the language double-check they
are equivalent in debug builds, while picking the one(s) that seem(s) to be
the fastest in release builds.

There are difficulties associated with this, of course, but it would still be
interesting.

